# Diagonal Web Page



## GSquadron (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys!
I am trying to learn as much as i can from HTML and CSS lately
One question i can't figure out is:
How to split an internet page diagonally?
It may sound stupid but i would be really glad if someone will help me 
Much Thanks!


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think you can. Do you have an example (a link) of someone who is doing this?


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 31, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I don't think you can. Do you have an example (a link) of someone who is doing this?



just think laterally... webpages are by design going to work vertically, reading downwards and scrolling... if you want anything else youre going to have to get clever with backgrounds or graphics to give the illusion.

Anythings possible... google illusions and great magicians... real no... possible, YES!


----------



## Disparia (Mar 31, 2011)

Wait... what?

Short answer without knowing exactly what you're trying to accomplish: HTML5/CSS3

Otherwise, what type of 'diagonal split' effect are you trying for?


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 31, 2011)

I have not found in the net someone who could do it or someone in real life, even me 
So i am asking you guys if it is a possible method to do that.
This is about spliting the webpage like you create squares to post, imagine if it was split diagonally!
That is just my imagination which is asking, never heard of someone mentioning it
Further help or even the split "fix" would be aprechiated


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2011)

doesnt seem to be possible unless you break each line of text into containers or use a monospaced font and indent with spaces.

in theory you could wrap the logic into some js code which would mean it breaks on non js browsers


----------



## ArchStupid (Mar 31, 2011)

it is possible, the problem would be compatibility.

to make it compatible with all the major browsers and especially with older IE versions will require a large duplication of effort.

if you could somehow create an image that shows what you want, maybe you can get some more help

edit: 
either way, it requires a high level of knowledge of the involved tools


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 31, 2011)

I know how to do it with image, but the problem is to split the page in LOGICAL DIAGONAL
not in physical diagonal
Not in css, but in html
If there is a code which could make the site open much faster, rather than putting an image
and loading would take more! Much more!


----------



## Disparia (Apr 3, 2011)

Actually, the image was for us. We've determined it possible, but now we want to know what "it" is


----------

